
Scary Rumors about the World Ending in 2012 Are Just Rumors - ca98am79
http://blog.usa.gov/post/37121041300/scary-rumors-about-the-world-ending-in-2012-are-just
======
lutusp
Translation: Responsible press delivers an oversize helping of facts to people
who possess a marked dislike for facts.

